# immediate editing



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

I've noticed that the time between posting a message, editing it, and having the "last edited by xxxx at xxxx" tag added has been changed from a couple minutes to "zero." Just curious as to why.

As one who edits virtually every message AFTER I post it for grammar, punctuation, spacing etc I just noticed it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I've noticed that the 'edit time' has decreased as well. I think it used to be 5 min. Yes, I use the preview feature, but typing with one hand, I tend to make a lot more first draft typos than I used to before the stroke. I would like to have a reasonable amount of time to do final edits without my posts being marked with the "Last edited..." tag.

Those of us who care enough to proof read and edit our posts should be given sufficient time to do so.

Thanks.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

It was changed because its more beneficial to the reader to know when the post was edited. Even for little things like grammar and spelling, it tells the reader that something has happened and to re-read the post.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Nick said:


> Those of us who care enough to proof read and edit our posts should be given sufficient time to do so.


+1 AKA I agree.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

MODS: Thanks for adding some edit time back!


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

Here, use this and you can make people think you're a lot smarter than you really are.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

zkc16 said:


> Here, use this and you can make people think you're a lot smarter than you really are.


 Been using that for years. Doesn't fix grammar though.


----------

